# Sheffield Catapults Hammer Hunter (Video Added 11/18)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

​
*Video interest*

Yes23100.00%No00.00%


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I received a wonderful package earlier this week!
















Well it came attached with double TBG, So I am going to use a target that I always wanted to shoot!









Here is the vid






The Hammer Hunter is fun to shoot! With the added comfort of the low forks and cant it is a worthy slingshot to add to my rotation of shooting

Thanks for stopping by









Lgd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Doooo eeeeeeeet!


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad you received it ok, I was wondering today whether it had arrived yet!

Hope it lives up to your expectations









Jim.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My vote isn't a 'yes' vote...It's a '**** YES' vote!! I'm also thinking you should line up 3 or 4 of them and see if you can get them all in one shot....you know...just for educational value. Plus, shooting these types of cans is the right thing to do...especially if they are foaming at the mouth







.

Have fun and make a mess.

Todd


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A big feral can indeed!!!







And that slingshot is awesome!!
Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Cancelation due to rain!







. Tomorrow should be the day...

Got my targets ready and sweating at the thought of their fate!









Thanks Todd

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Video has been added to the original post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19672-sheffield-catapults-hammer-hunter-video-added-1118/#entry234014

Though the outcome wasn't what I hoped, it was still fun to do... I learned that I have to work on my draws when it comes to power band set ups... I guess I am a milk drinker









LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome video Duckman!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great fun!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys... It was fun to do... I wish I had another camera in another view, because that cream did some air.

I also thing I should have tried to extend my draw more, and warmed up the bands longer (it was chilly). Then maybe would have made it through two, I believe

LGD


----------

